# SRAM BB options



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Anyone here able to tell me whether SRAM cranksets are compatible with all external BB cups??
I have had little luck finding Italian threaded Truvativ GXP cups locally here in Brisbane Australia but have been able to locate Shimano ones.
Is there any reason why these wont work??


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

They are not compatible. The SRAM/Truvative BB has 2 different sized bearings in them, the non-drive side being smaller and wider. 

The Flash


----------

